

 Ask HN: Review our web app - onktak
http://browsedit.com
browsedit is a web application for designing web pages/web user interfaces directly on the browser. Currently supports firefox, chrome and safari browsers with other browser support coming soon.
======
_sh
I have absolutely no idea what it is or how to use it. It's a web page editor
right?

I clicked on the image of a web site on the landing page which loaded what
looks like a designer/editor, but clicking around and trying to type things
(assuming its an editor) had no result. I 'added a page' or something, but
this just confused me even more: now there's the text 'this is just an example
page' and I've no idea if I'm supposed to edit it, or what (but I can't anyway
so forget it). I looked into the DOM tree to find a text area or _anything_ I
could use to interact, but no luck.

I tried, honestly.

~~~
onktak
Thanks. Yes, it is a web page editor. By clicking on the code button, you get
the html code which can be edited and to view the design you click on the
design button. The work flow is the same as (text editor[desktop app]) +
(check on browser) but this time everything is on the browser. Usually "click
and drag" programs don't spit maintainable code which is something i want to
avoid.

------
T-R
Very cool. It'd maybe be nicer with a double pane layout, with the code and
the preview side by side, using a key combination to reload the preview.

Still, you'd have trouble convincing me to give up my favorite editor,
browser, and alt+tab,F5. Might be good for ChromeOS users, though.

------
coderdude
It seems pretty cool, but I broke it, so I assume you'll want to know how. :)

I added a new page named butt.html (I usually pick a random word when I don't
care what I'm doing with it. I would have just pretended that it was test.html
but you might have logs somewhere to help you track errors so I'm being
honest.) I went back to the first page that shows (demo.html, I think) and
went to code view. I then changed the href of the anchor tag surrounding the
logo to butt.html and when I went back to the design mode and clicked the logo
it attempted to take me to browsedit.com/butt.html. When I clicked back, only
butt.html was in the editor.

Hope that helps. Really great progress so far.

------
ehutch79
why is this better than a dedicated editor like coda? or even notepad with
firefox split screened. if i have to click anyway, might as well be clicking
reload.

